# Glad to finally join a forum!



## Kenposcholar (May 14, 2016)

Hi! My name is David and I am joining a forum to broaden my discussion with other martial artists. I am from Jim Mitchell's lineage of American Kenpo under grandmaster Ed Parker. Most of my life has been spent training in Kenpo (13 years) and I want to hear other opinions about the arts from different styles/regions. Although I have trained at multiple schools under multiple teachers, my current dojo hasn't grown too much yet. I am glad to be joining a supportive and friendly community!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 14, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kenposcholar (May 14, 2016)

Yay! Thanks! Any recommended posts for me to visit? The amount of information is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kenposcholar (May 14, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Thanks, Brian!


----------



## Kenposcholar (May 14, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!



Thanks, Tony!!


----------



## kuniggety (May 14, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Yay! Thanks! Any recommended posts for me to visit? The amount of information is a bit overwhelming.



There are a lot of really experienced folks on this forum. Just soak it all up. And welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 14, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 14, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Buka (May 15, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (May 15, 2016)

Welcome to another kenpo guy I've been in the art about 8 years under graham Lelliots lineage 

Salut


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 15, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> Yay! Thanks! Any recommended posts for me to visit? The amount of information is a bit overwhelming.


Check the "Active Topics" tab to see what is currently being discussed.


----------



## donald1 (May 16, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2016)

Welcome, Sir!


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------

